# Stout Hops



## icarussound (27/11/11)

Hi all. I brew a nice dry stout, a slight variation on a dry irish stout but a little bigger. I am brewing it a third time and want to add a hop flavor to it and call it an American stout (FWIW) so I'm throwing in 56 g or so at flame out. The question is what hops? I don't really like a fruity/citrus quality in a stout like I do in an IPA. My posibilities are: Tettnanger though it might be a little too gentle, Northern Brewer, Chinook, Simcoe, I also have some Hallertauer & Liberty. I was initially thinking Chinook which might come through the roast well, or Simcoe (though I am hoarding that hop) but since I have never tried Northern Brewer and I have quite a bit I am wondering about that one. I could also combine of course.

Thoughts?

Steve


----------



## Pennywise (27/11/11)

Willamette?


----------



## Thefatdoghead (27/11/11)

I make a Rye robust porter thats on the database here (it fuckn beautiful) and dry hop it for 5 days with chinook, it comes up superb. Just adds a nice touch to the thick creamy mouthfeel from the rye but it's not to grassy either because it kinda just shines through over the roast flavour.


----------



## bconnery (27/11/11)

I've used Pacific Gem a few times in a stout and really liked it. 


"Pacific Gem can produce a cask oak flavour with 
distinct blackberry aroma, along with a woody character"


----------



## sim (27/11/11)

Northern Brewer.


----------



## MAH (27/11/11)

Northern Brewer. Forget the others. Northern Brewer is a bittering hops commonly found in English ales.


----------

